

Peteris Krumins: 4 years of blogging - zcombinator
http://catonmat.net/blog/four-years-of-blogging/

======
petercooper
Those are pretty significant numbers for a personal blog, especially for
someone in software development (as opposed to a Kottke or whatever). Nice
work!

~~~
pkrumins
Thanks!

------
iamelgringo
Peteris! Dude. Come back. Lativia is too far away. We can haz beerz soon? The
Co-op isn't the same without you. :)

~~~
pkrumins
We can haz beerz s00n! You and Laura will be the first people to know when I
am back!

------
s1rech
congrats! Your posts on bash and sed/awk helped me a lot in my (ongoing) quest
of mastering the terminal.

~~~
pkrumins
Awesome!

------
johnohara
Best wishes Peter. You work hard on catonmat.net and it shows. Well done.

------
maeon3
Apply to Google a second time, they said you needed more experience, now you
have more experience.

~~~
pkrumins
That's right but I am also doing my own startup called Browserling now. Google
is still my dream company though.

